# Formatage disque dur externe impossible



## minimat (30 Novembre 2017)

Bonsoir à tous,
J'ai acheté un disque externe Maxtor STSHX-M401TCBM que je souhaite formater, en supprimant la partition "obligatoire" installée par le fabricant avec les différentes applications Windows dont je n'ai pas besoin.
Lors du formatage j'ai ce message d'erreur :

Exécution de l’opération 1 sur 2 : Supprimer « disk3s2 »…
Prise en charge du redimensionnement de système de fichiers requise, telle que HFS+ à journalisation activée.
L’opération a échoué…

SI j'essaye d'effacer la petite partition obligatoire, j'ai ceci:

Démontage du disque
MediaKit signale qu’il n’y a pas assez d’espace sur le périphérique pour l’opération requise.
L’opération a échoué…

[edit]: Je m'en suis sorti avec la commande Terminal suivante: diskutil eraseDisk JHFS+ Maxtor /dev/disk3


----------



## macomaniac (1 Décembre 2017)

*minimat*



minimat a dit:


> [edit]: Je m'en suis sorti avec la commande Terminal suivante: diskutil eraseDisk JHFS+ Maxtor /dev/disk3



Message daté de 20:01 > édition datée de 20:26 --> ce qu'il y a de bien avec toi > c'est que tu es « auto-soluble » - en à peine 25'. Ce sont les fils que je préfère...


----------



## Azergoth (2 Décembre 2017)

Hello,

Je me permets de rebondir sur ce post pour un soucis similaire: j'ai acheté un disque de 3 To (un
Hitachi HGST Ultrastar 7 K4000 3TB, pour ne pas le nommer) pour l'utiliser dans un boîtier externe USB 3 (pas des plus récents/haut de gamme mais fonctionne bien avec d'autres disques).

Le souci, c'est que l'utilitaire de disque n'arrive pas à le formater. J'ai soit le même message que Minimat, soit "Impossible de modifier la carte de partition.". Je pense que ça dépend de quel format j'essaye de le formate. J'ai réussi a le formater en ExFat depuis windows, mais rien sous OS X.

Avec diskutil, j'ai ceci:


```
diskutil eraseDisk APFS TM3To disk6
Started erase on disk6
Unmounting disk
Error: -69825: Wiping volume data to prevent future accidental probing fail
```

Une idée?


----------



## macomaniac (2 Décembre 2017)

Salut *Azergoth
*


Azergoth a dit:


> Error: -69825: Wiping volume data to prevent future accidental probing fail
> 
> Une idée?



J'ai dans l'idée que ce n'est pas le type de message que j'aimerais recevoir.

Tu peux toujours, ton disque attaché en externe, poster ici le tableau retourné par un *diskutil list*. Fais-le en copier-coller > mais pour bien faire > avant ton coller -->


dans la page de ce fil > presse le bouton *⌹* (carré avec une croix inscrite - juste au milieu de la largeur de la fenêtre totale) dans la barre de menus au-dessus du champ de saisie d'un message > menu  : *</> Code* > par *⌘V* colle dans la fenêtre *Code* > presse le bouton *Insérer* (ce procédé permet un affichage fenêtré qui économise l'espace de page en respectant la mise en forme des tableaux du «Terminal» --> d'où une plus grande lisibilité)

=> j'aurai une idée de la configuration du disque.


----------



## Azergoth (2 Décembre 2017)

Ah, désolé pour la mise en page... Voilà donc ce que ça donne. On parle bien du disk6.


```
diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         250.8 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +250.8 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            213.5 GB   disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 20.4 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                518.1 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      2.1 GB     disk1s4

/dev/disk6 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                                                   *3.0 TB     disk6
```


----------



## macomaniac (2 Décembre 2017)

Effectivement > c'est spartiate -->

```
/dev/disk6 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                                                   *3.0 TB     disk6
```

À la ligne *0* de la description d'un disque > tu as normalement sous *TYPE* le type de table de partition > s'il y en a une inscrite sur le disque. Ici manifestement aucune. 

Tu peux toujours passer la commande :

```
diskutil partitionDisk disk6 gpt jhfs+ BROL 100%
```


qui tente d'inscrire une *GPT* (*G*UID_*P*artition_*T*able) > avec un système de fichiers *jhfs+* sur la partition n°2 > définissant un volume intitulé *BROL*.

D'après ce que tu annonçais > ça devrait planter. Quel est le message retourné ?


----------



## Azergoth (3 Décembre 2017)

Désolé, c'était après les tentatives de formatage infructueuses. Après un formatage en ExFat sous Windows, ça donne ceci. Et le formatage échoue toujours... 


```
/dev/disk2 (external, physical):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *3.0 TB     disk2

   1:         Microsoft Reserved                         134.2 MB   disk2s1

   2:       Microsoft Basic Data Exfat                   3.0 TB     disk2s2


Retina-Antoine:~ antoine$ diskutil partitionDisk disk2 gpt jhfs+ TM2To 100%

Started partitioning on disk2

Unmounting disk

Error: -69825: Wiping volume data to prevent future accidental probing failed

Retina-Antoine:~ antoine$
```


----------



## macomaniac (3 Décembre 2017)

Tu as une table de partition *GUID* générale > avec 2 partitions : une de type *Microsoft Reserved* sans volume défini (*134 Mo*) > une de type *Microsoft Basic Data* avec un volume nommé *exfat* de *3 To*.

Passe la commande (informative) :

```
sudo gpt show /dev/disk2
```


cette commande retourne le tableau de la distribution des blocs logiques du disque

Tu n'as qu'à le poster ici.


----------



## Azergoth (3 Décembre 2017)

Voilà ce que ça donne:


```
/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *3.0 TB     disk2
   1:         Microsoft Reserved                         134.2 MB   disk2s1
   2:       Microsoft Basic Data DiskeExFat              3.0 TB     disk2s2

Retina-Antoine:~ antoine$ sudo gpt show /dev/disk2
Password:
       start        size  index  contents
           0           1         PMBR
           1           1         Pri GPT header
           2          32         Pri GPT table
          34      262144      1  GPT part - E3C9E316-0B5C-4DB8-817D-F92DF00215AE
      262178        2014        
      264192  5860268032      2  GPT part - EBD0A0A2-B9E5-4433-87C0-68B6B72699C7
  5860532224         907        
  5860533131          32         Sec GPT table
  5860533163           1         Sec GPT header
Retina-Antoine:~ antoine$
```

Je l'ai reformaté en exfat avec windows entre temps


----------



## macomaniac (3 Décembre 2017)

Passe la commande (tu peux faire des copier-coller pour toutes) :

```
diskutil umount force disk2s2
```


pour démonter le volume *DiskeExFat*

Puis -->

```
sudo gpt remove -i 2 /dev/disk2
```


qui supprime la partition *disk2s2* du volume *DiskeExFat*

Puis -->

```
sudo gpt remove -i 1 /dev/disk2
```


qui supprime la partition *Microsoft Reserved*

=> à part les blocs consacrés aux tables de partition (en tête et en queue de disque) --> il n'y a plus que des blocs libres.

Passe la commande :

```
sudo gpt add -i 1 -b 40 -s 409600 -t C12A7328-F81F-11D2-BA4B-00A0C93EC93B /dev/disk2
```


qui recrée une partition *EFI* de *209,7 Mo* dans le type *EFI* au premier rang des partitions

Si tu n'as pas eu de message d'erreur > détache le DDE > ré-attache-le > passe un :

```
diskutil list
```
 et poste le tableau.


----------



## Azergoth (3 Décembre 2017)

macomaniac a dit:


> ```
> sudo gpt remove -i 2 /dev/disk2
> ```


 à ce stade, j'ai un message d'erreur (boîte de dialogue) qui me dit: 
*Le disque que vous avez inséré n’est pas lisible par cet ordinateur.
*
Hormis ça, voici le chmilblik:


```
Retina-Antoine:~ antoine$ diskutil umount force disk2s2
Volume DiskeExFat on disk2s2 force-unmounted
Retina-Antoine:~ antoine$ sudo gpt remove -i 2 /dev/disk2
Password:
/dev/disk2s2 removed
Retina-Antoine:~ antoine$ sudo gpt remove -i 1 /dev/disk2
/dev/disk2s1 removed
Retina-Antoine:~ antoine$ sudo gpt add -i 1 -b 40 -s 409600 -t C12A7328-F81F-11D2-BA4B-00A0C93EC93B /dev/disk2
/dev/disk2s1 added
Retina-Antoine:~ antoine$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         250.8 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +250.8 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            214.9 GB   disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 20.4 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                518.1 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      2.1 GB     disk1s4

/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *3.0 TB     disk2
   1:                        EFI                         209.7 MB   disk2s1

Retina-Antoine:~ antoine$
```

... déjà un tout grand merci pour le coup de main ;-)


----------



## macomaniac (3 Décembre 2017)

Hé ! mais ça se présente très bien tout ça...

Allez ! "yapuka" créer à présent une partition de type *Apple_HFS*.

Alors passe la commande :

```
sudo gpt add -i 2 -b 409640 -s 5860122624 -t 48465300-0000-11AA-AA11-00306543ECAC /dev/disk2
```
(si je ne me suis pas planté dans le décompte des blocs à allouer)


cette commande crée une partition dans le type *Apple_HFS* qui prend le maximum de blocs entre la partition *EFI* et le *backup* de la *GPT* (33 blocs) en queue de disque

Si tu n'as pas de message d'erreur > pareil : tu détaches le DDE > tu le ré-attaches > tu repasses un :

```
diskutil list
```

et tu postes ici le tableau.


----------



## Azergoth (3 Décembre 2017)

Victoire!!


```
Retina-Antoine:~ antoine$ sudo gpt add -i 2 -b 409640 -s 5860122624 -t 48465300-0000-11AA-AA11-00306543ECAC /dev/disk2
Password:
/dev/disk2s2 added
Retina-Antoine:~ antoine$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         250.8 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +250.8 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            215.0 GB   disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 20.4 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                518.1 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      2.1 GB     disk1s4

/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *3.0 TB     disk2
   1:                        EFI                         209.7 MB   disk2s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS                         3.0 TB     disk2s2
```


----------



## macomaniac (3 Décembre 2017)

Excellent !

Alors comme tu le vois > tu as actuellement des "conteneurs" de partitions > d'un type donné > mais qui sont vides de systèmes de fichiers --> lesquels seuls peuvent générer un volume d'un nom donné.

Allez ! premier exercice : passe la commande :

```
sudo newfs_msdos -F 32 -v EFI /dev/disk2s1
```


cette commande injecte un système de fichiers de format *FAT-32* dans le conteneur de la partition *EFI* (c'est le format attendu pour cette partition) > et génère un volume intitulé *EFI*

un retour d' affichage précédé par un *warning* est régulier et ne signifie pas en soi une erreur 

Refais le rituel habituel : détacher le DDE > le ré-attacher > repasser un :

```
diskutil list
```

Poste encore le tableau retourné.


----------



## Azergoth (3 Décembre 2017)

Hop, j'avais ça comme message:


```
Retina-Antoine:~ antoine$ sudo newfs_msdos -F 32 -v EFI /dev/disk2s1
Password:
newfs_msdos: warning: /dev/disk2s1 is not a character device
512 bytes per physical sector
/dev/disk2s1: 403266 sectors in 403266 FAT32 clusters (512 bytes/cluster)
bps=512 spc=1 res=32 nft=2 mid=0xf8 spt=32 hds=32 hid=40 drv=0x80 bsec=409600 bspf=3151 rdcl=2 infs=1 bkbs=6
```

Et voilà ce que ça donne


```
Retina-Antoine:~ antoine$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         250.8 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +250.8 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            214.7 GB   disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 20.4 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                518.1 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      2.1 GB     disk1s4

/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *3.0 TB     disk2
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk2s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS                         3.0 TB     disk2s2

Retina-Antoine:~ antoine$
```


----------



## macomaniac (3 Décembre 2017)

Magnfique ! comme tu le vois -->

```
1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk2s1
```


sur ta partition de type *EFI* (qui était un conteneur vide au départ) > l'injection du système de fichiers *FAT-32* a déterminé l'existence d'un volume également nommé *EFI* (qui peut être monté à l'occasion mais ne monte pas automatiquement pour la session d'utilisateur à cause de ce type *EFI*)

Alors > enchaînons pour la partition *disk2s2* qui, elle aussi, n'est pour l'instant qu'un conteneur vide de système de fichiers et donc de volume montable.

Passe la commande :

```
sudo newfs_hfs -J -v BROL /dev/disk2s2
```


cette commande injecte un système de fichiers *JHFS+* dans la partition de type *Apple_HFS* > avec définition d'un volume intitulé *BROL*.

un message en début de retour de commande :
	
	



```
newfs_hfs: warning: /dev/disk2s2 is not a character device
```
 ne signifiera pas un échec en soi de l'opération.

La commande passée > tu ré-itères une fois de plus le protocole : détachement du DDE > ré-attachement. Déjà > si la commande a réussi tu devrais aviser l'icône d'un volume monté *BROL* affichée sur le Bureau après ré-attachement du disque. 

Repasse un :

```
diskutil list
```

et poste encore le tableau.


----------



## Azergoth (3 Décembre 2017)

Excellent! Le disque "Brol" se monte bien! Je suppose que l'affair est dans le sac pour lancer TimeMachine dessus?



```
Retina-Antoine:~ antoine$ sudo newfs_hfs -J -v BROL /dev/disk2s2
Password:
Initialized /dev/rdisk2s2 as a 3 TB case-insensitive HFS Plus volume with a 229376k journal
Retina-Antoine:~ antoine$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         250.8 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +250.8 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            215.3 GB   disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 20.4 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                518.1 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      3.2 GB     disk1s4

/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *3.0 TB     disk2
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk2s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS BROL                    3.0 TB     disk2s2

Retina-Antoine:~ antoine$
```


----------



## macomaniac (3 Décembre 2017)

Oui : l'affaire est dans le sac à *BROL*.

Athlétique ton disque, non - qu'il ait fallu un pareil jeu de trapèze volant pour le paramétrer ?


----------



## Azergoth (3 Décembre 2017)

Effectivement! C'est un DD reconditionné qui ne me servira que de backup... mais je ne m'attendais pas à une telle aventure. D'autant que cela fonctionnait bien sous Windows. J'ai cela dit déjà eu des soucis avec l'utilitaire de disque. La solution à l'époque avait été de passer par un vieux MacBook resté sous un vieux OS X.

En tous cas, un tout grand merci! Ca me sauve la vie (enfin, le DDE )


----------



## macomaniac (3 Décembre 2017)

Ç'aura été l'occasion d'une amusante gymnastique logique (le plus dur était de compter les blocs pour la grande partition)-


----------



## Azergoth (6 Décembre 2017)

--> j'avoue clairement ne pas maitriser ce sujet... formater et tout ça, ça va... maipas bcp plus...

Désoler de vous re-solliciter...

J'ai réussi à faire une sauvegarde TM dessus, mais depuis peu je reçois un message "erreur d'éjection". Est-ce possible d'en connaitre la cause? Défaillance du boitier externe (alimente trop faiblarde?), défaillance disque, ...?


----------



## macomaniac (6 Décembre 2017)

*Azergoth*

Encore lui !-






 - je parle du disque récalcitrant, bien sûr.

Dans quelles circonstances est-ce que tu as ce message ? - inopinément (le disque attaché en USB-3) ? - ou bien si tu démontes le volume pour détacher le boîtier ?


----------



## Azergoth (6 Décembre 2017)

Oui, encore lui!! ;-)

Non, je lance une sauvegarde TM (cette fois ci avec un autre DDE branché) le matin et quand je reviens le soir, j'ai le message d'erreur comme quoi le disque avait été débranché.


----------



## macomaniac (6 Décembre 2017)

Est-ce que ce démontage (du volume) ou cette éjection (du disque) se produit en cours de sauvegarde ? - tu ne dois pas avoir les moyens de t'en assurer.

Est-ce que ça pourrait avoir un rapport alors avec tes préférences d'économie d'énergie ?


----------



## Azergoth (6 Décembre 2017)

Probablement pendant la sauvegarde, voire même pendant la "Préparation de la sauvegarde..."

Chose étonnante, il n'apparait même plus dans l'utilitaire de disque, ce qui laisserait penser à une défaillance physique, non?

C'est pas impossible mais je ne pense pas. J'ai un autre DDE externe (auto-alimenté, celui là) qui survit très bien


----------



## macomaniac (6 Décembre 2017)

Azergoth a dit:


> Chose étonnante, il n'apparait même plus dans l'utilitaire de disque, ce qui laisserait penser à une défaillance physique, non?



Ça en a tout l'air. Le boîtier serait peut-être en cause alors.


----------



## Azergoth (6 Décembre 2017)

macomaniac a dit:


> Ça en a tout l'air. Le boîtier serait peut-être en cause alors.



Je n'avais pas de soucis avec d'autres disques (Barracuda 7200)... il pourrait surchauffer ou être trop gourmand en énergie?
Vais faire un essai boîtier ouvert...


----------



## macomaniac (7 Décembre 2017)

Je te conseille de passer la commande (informative) -->

```
pmset -g custom
```


qui retourne le tableau des paramètres d'alimentation du Mac

et de le poster ici. C'est pour vérifier si le Mac ne se met pas en sommeil-Système (ou si les disques rotatifs ne se mettent pas en décélération) après un temps donné d'inactivité en session - un processus d'arrière-plan comme une sauvegarde TM pouvant ne pas être assimilé à une "activité" de l'utilisateur dans la session.


----------



## Azergoth (7 Décembre 2017)

Voila:

```
Retina-Antoine:~ antoine$ pmset -g custom
Battery Power:
lidwake              1
autopoweroff         0
autopoweroffdelay    0
standbydelay         4200
standby              1
ttyskeepawake        1
hibernatemode        3
powernap             0
gpuswitch            2
hibernatefile        /var/vm/sleepimage
displaysleep         5
sleep                60
acwake               0
halfdim              1
lessbright           1
disksleep            10
AC Power:
lidwake              1
autopoweroff         0
autopoweroffdelay    28800
standbydelay         4200
standby              1
ttyskeepawake        1
hibernatemode        3
powernap             1
gpuswitch            2
hibernatefile        /var/vm/sleepimage
displaysleep         15
womp                 1
networkoversleep     0
sleep                0
acwake               0
halfdim              1
disksleep            10
Retina-Antoine:~ antoine$
```

Je pencherais quand-même plus pour un souci materiel: j’ai un autre DDE pour TM qui ne m’a jamais posé de soucis...


----------



## macomaniac (7 Décembre 2017)

Pour vérifier si le souci est matériel ou logiciel > avant de lancer ta prochaine sauvegarde TM à destination du volume du disque > ouvre une fenêtre du Terminal et passe la commande :

```
sudo caffeinate -dimsu &
```


qui va lancer un processus permanent forclosant le sommeil du Mac à tous les niveaux : disque et Système notamment. Tu peux laisser le Terminal ouvert.

Lance alors la sauvegarde TM et laisse le Mac à son quant à soi comme la fois précédente.

=> tu n'auras qu'à dire si tu as eu également un message concernant une déconnexion du disque.


----------



## Azergoth (7 Décembre 2017)

Allez, on fait un essai  


```
Retina-Antoine:~ antoine$ sudo caffeinate -dimsu &
[1] 25319
Retina-Antoine:~ antoine$
```

En revenant, j'ai remarqué que le disque tournait toujours mais évidemment sans mouvements de têtes...


----------



## macomaniac (7 Décembre 2017)

Tu n'auras qu'à dire si le maintien en éveil du Mac a modifié la situation.


----------



## Azergoth (8 Décembre 2017)

Rebelotte: disque éjecté alors que l’autre tourne bien tranquillement...


----------



## macomaniac (8 Décembre 2017)

Alors il doit y avoir un problème matériel.

Est-ce que tu peux tester le disque avec un autre boîtier ?


----------



## Azergoth (8 Décembre 2017)

Oui, j’ai justement ramené mon « autre » backup du boulot pour faire un test avec ce boîtier.

J’ai déjà essayé avec un vieux Iomega USB 2 qui contenait aussi barracuda 7200 et ça ne fonctionnait pas du tout...


----------



## Azergoth (9 Décembre 2017)

Bon... j'ai fait un swap de disques dans mes boitiers. Là ça à l'air de fonctionner  va savoir pourquoi... Il doit y avoir une incompatibilité entre le disque dur et le boitier ou entre le disque et macOS. Ce que j'ai remarqué c'est qu'avant, il restait coincé sur "Préparation de la sauvegarde en cours..." alors que maintenant il a commencé la sauvegarde très rapidement.

Une fois cette sauvegarde terminée, je testerai l'autre disque dans le boitier en question


----------



## macomaniac (9 Décembre 2017)

C'est peut-être le boîtier antérieur qui avait aussi induit tant de difficultés pour partitionner le disque...

En tout cas : content pour toi que ça marche enfin.


----------



## manbo49 (8 Mars 2018)

Bonjour,

tout d'abord désolé de "déterrer" quelque peu ce sujet mais comme j'ai exactement le problème avec un disque dur externe et que j'ai vu que vous étiez connecté je me suis dis que c'était peut-être dommage de refaire un nouveau sujet...

diskutil me renvoie ceci :


```
/dev/disk4 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk4
   1:         Microsoft Reserved                         134.2 MB   disk4s1
   2:       Microsoft Basic Data                         1.0 TB     disk4s2
```


----------



## macomaniac (8 Mars 2018)

Salut *manbo
*
Tu as une table de partition *GUID* --> est-ce que tu veux un grand volume de *1 To* au format *Apple_HFS+* ?

si oui --> quel nom souhaites-tu pour ce volume ?


----------



## manbo49 (8 Mars 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Salut *manbo
> *
> Tu as une table de partition *GUID* --> est-ce que tu veux un grand volume de *1 To* au format *Apple_HFS+* ?
> 
> si oui --> quel nom souhaites-tu pour ce volume ?


 En fait je voudrais me servir de ce disque pour time Machine donc "DD TIME MAC" ce serait cool ! et du coup oui un seul grand volume je pense.


----------



## macomaniac (8 Mars 2018)

Alors passe la commande (copier-coller direct) -->

```
diskutil eraseDisk jhfs+ "DD TIME MAC" disk4
```


si tu n'as pas obtenu de message d'erreur --> poste ensuite le tableau mis à jour retourné par un : 
	
	



```
diskutil list
```

pour vérification


----------



## manbo49 (8 Mars 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Alors passe la commande (copier-coller direct) -->
> 
> ```
> diskutil eraseDisk jhfs+ "DD TIME MAC" disk4
> ...



Tout me semble OK non ?! C'est top !!


```
/dev/disk4 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk4
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk4s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS DD TIME MAC             999.9 GB   disk4s2
```


----------



## macomaniac (8 Mars 2018)

Tout est en ordre. Tu peux utiliser ton DDE.


----------



## manbo49 (8 Mars 2018)

Un grand Merci !!


----------



## ana_17 (7 Mai 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Tout est en ordre. Tu peux utiliser ton DDE.


 
holaaa

je m'adresse à toi, car je vois que tu arrives à résoudre le problème que j'ai... Je n'arrive pas à monter mon DDE de 1 TO. La première fois que je l'ai acheté, même problème. Je l'ai donc renvoyé en espérant que le nouveau ne me ferait pas ca, mais malheureusement si... Pourrais-tu m'aider stp? Sur chaque forum je vois des commandes qui sont propres à chaque utilisateurs, ce qui ne résout pas mon problème. 

Merci d'avance !


----------



## macomaniac (7 Mai 2018)

Bonsoir *ana
*
Le « holaaa » : ça fait espagnol, non ?

Tu as des données à récupérer dans le volume de ton DDE > ou tu veux le réinitialiser ?


----------



## ana_17 (7 Mai 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Bonsoir *ana
> *
> Le « holaaa » : ça fait espagnol, non ?
> 
> Tu as des données à récupérer dans le volume de ton DDE > ou tu veux le réinitialiser ?



oui carrément espagnol!
Non il est vide, tout neuf, jamais utilisé..


----------



## macomaniac (8 Mai 2018)

Alors > ton DDE attaché au Mac > va à : Applications > Utilitaires > lance le «Terminal». Dans la fenêtre ouverte > saisis la commande (informative) :

```
diskutil list
```
et ↩︎ (presse la touche "Entrée" du clavier pour exécuter la commande)


tu vas voir s'afficher le tableau des disques attachés au Mac (en interne / externe) > avec leurs paramètres de tables de partition > et de partitions

Poste ce tableau ici en copier-coller (pas de capture) > mais *attention !* > avant de faire ton coller -->


dans la page de ce fil de MacGé > presse le bouton *⌹* (carré avec un + inscrit - juste au milieu de la largeur de la fenêtre totale) dans la barre de menus au-dessus du champ de saisie d'un message > menu  : *</> Code* > par *⌘V* colle dans la fenêtre *Code* > presse le bouton *Insérer* (ce procédé permet un affichage fenêtré qui économise l'espace de page en respectant la mise en forme des tableaux du «Terminal» --> d'où une plus grande lisibilité)

=> ces informations donneront les paramètres et l'index de disque du DDE.


----------



## ana_17 (8 Mai 2018)

Voila ce que j'obtiens :


```
dmacbook-pro-de-anais:~ Ninisse$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                                                   *256.1 GB   disk0

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.1 GB   disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            499.2 GB   disk1s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk1s3

/dev/disk2 (internal, virtual):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD           +498.9 GB   disk2
                                 Logical Volume on disk1s2
                                 29349234-7934-4D89-BE08-C1BBBD94165A
                                 Unlocked Encrypted
```



j'ai acheté ce DDE afin de pouvoir faire une sauvegarde, car j'ai installé un DDI afin de booster mon macbook qui commence a devenir lent avec tout ce que je stock ainsi que les logiciels pour mes cours...


----------



## ana_17 (8 Mai 2018)

Cependant, j'ai toujours pas pu faire de sauvegarde puisque mon DDE bloque, donc le nouveau DDI installé à la place de mon lecteur de CD n'est encore pas utilisé.. C'est peut être utile de te le dire donc voilà !


----------



## macomaniac (8 Mai 2018)

Passe la commande (copier-coller) :

```
diskutil eraseDisk jhfs+ SSD disk0
```


la commande paramètre le SDD de *256 Go* : table *GPT* > format *jhfs+* > nom *SSD*

Poste l'affichage retourné par la commande.


----------



## ana_17 (8 Mai 2018)

```
Started erase on disk0
Unmounting disk
Creating the partition map
Waiting for partitions to activate
Formatting disk0s2 as Mac OS Extended (Journaled) with name SSD
Initialized /dev/rdisk0s2 as a 238 GB case-insensitive HFS Plus volume with a 24576k journal
Mounting disk
Finished erase on disk0
```

Voilà le retour ! Par contre je souhaite d'abord débloquer mon DDE et ensuite paramétrer le SSD ? C'est ce qu'il se passe ? Désolée je ne m'y connais pas assez pour savoir l'ordre des démarches à effectuer.


----------



## macomaniac (8 Mai 2018)

Repasse un :

```
diskutil list
```


et poste le tableau --> qui devrait montrer que l'opération a réussi.

- qu'est-ce que tu entends par : "débloquer mon DDE" ?


----------



## ana_17 (8 Mai 2018)

```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *256.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS SSD                     255.7 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.1 GB   disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            499.2 GB   disk1s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk1s3

/dev/disk2 (internal, virtual):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD           +498.9 GB   disk2
                                 Logical Volume on disk1s2
                                 29349234-7934-4D89-BE08-C1BBBD94165A
                                 Unlocked Encrypted

/dev/disk3 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk3
   1:                  Apple_HFS                         999.5 GB   disk3s1
   2:                 Apple_Boot                         650.0 MB   disk3s2
```

J'ai acheté un DDE de 1TO afin de faire une sauvegarde de mon mac dessus et ensuite "déclarer" le SSD, seulement impossible de faire quoi que se soit sur le DDE. A chaque fois ça échoue, un message s'affiche en disant qu'il n'y a pas assez de place mais il est neuf..


----------



## ana_17 (8 Mai 2018)

```
Démontage du disque
MediaKit signale qu’il n’y a pas assez d’espace sur le périphérique pour l’opération requise.
L’opération a échoué…
```

Voici ce que mon ordi m'indique quand j'essaye d'effacer mon DDE afin de le monter par la suite..


----------



## macomaniac (8 Mai 2018)

Pour paramétrer le disque du DDE --> passe la commande :

```
diskutil eraseDisk jhfs+ DDE disk3
```


la commande inscrit une table *GUID* > un format *jhfs+* > monte un volume intitulé *DDE*

Poste l'affichage retourné par la commande.

- sinon : concernant ton SSD --> il est entièrement paramétré.


----------



## ana_17 (8 Mai 2018)

```
macbook-pro-de-anais:~ Ninisse$ diskutil eraseDisk jhfs+ DDE disk3
Started erase on disk3
Unmounting disk
Creating the partition map
Waiting for partitions to activate
Formatting disk3s2 as Mac OS Extended (Journaled) with name DDE
Initialized /dev/rdisk3s2 as a 931 GB case-insensitive HFS Plus volume with a 81920k journal
Mounting disk
Finished erase on disk3
```

Voilà le retour ! Cool merci, déjà un bon point de fait avec le SSD


----------



## macomaniac (8 Mai 2018)

Repasse une commande :

```
diskutil list
```


et poste le tableau --> qu'on voie le panorama d'ensemble des disques.


----------



## ana_17 (8 Mai 2018)

```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *256.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS SSD                     255.7 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.1 GB   disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            499.2 GB   disk1s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk1s3

/dev/disk2 (internal, virtual):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD           +498.9 GB   disk2
                                 Logical Volume on disk1s2
                                 29349234-7934-4D89-BE08-C1BBBD94165A
                                 Unlocked Encrypted

/dev/disk3 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk3
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk3s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS ANAIS DDE               999.8 GB   disk3s2
```

Voici ce qu'il m'indique.


----------



## macomaniac (8 Mai 2018)

Tout est en ordre. Tu n'as plus qu'à opérer.


----------



## ana_17 (8 Mai 2018)

Parfait, je te remercie énormément ! Tu es un génie


----------



## JDIM (11 Février 2019)

macomaniac a dit:


> Hé ! mais ça se présente très bien tout ça...
> 
> Allez ! "yapuka" créer à présent une partition de type *Apple_HFS*.
> 
> ...


Bonjour macomaniac,
Je vois que tu sais faire des miracles avec le Terminal alors je me permets de rebondir sur ce sujet. J'avais exactement le même soucis qu'Azergoth, j'ai donc suivi pas à pas les conseils que tu lui a donné...et miracle cela a également fonctionné pour moi !!!.... à ceci près que mon DDE fait 4TO et non 3 comme dans son cas... j'ai donc maintenant une partition de 1TO inexploitable...
Comment décompter les blocs à allouer afin de rentrer la bonne ligne de commande pour un DD de 4TO ?
Merci d'avance pour ton aide


----------



## macomaniac (12 Février 2019)

Bonjour *JDIM
*
Ton DDE attaché à ton Mac > voici comment tu vas pouvoir fournir les informations de base -->

- va à : Applications > Utilitaires > lance le «Terminal». Dans la fenêtre ouverte > saisis la commande (informative) :

```
diskutil list
```
et ↩︎ (presse la touche "Entrée" du clavier pour exécuter la commande)


tu vas voir s'afficher le tableau des disques attachés au Mac (en interne / externe) > avec leurs paramètres de tables de partition > partitions > *Conteneur CoreStorage* si présent > *Conteneur apfs* si présent

Poste ce tableau ici en copier-coller (pas de capture) > mais *attention !* > avant de faire ton coller -->

dans la page de ce fil de MacGé > presse le bouton 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ici : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



menu  : *</> Code* > par *⌘V* colle dans la fenêtre *Code* > presse le bouton *Insérer* (ce procédé permet un affichage fenêtré qui économise l'espace de page en respectant la mise en forme des tableaux du «Terminal» --> d'où une plus grande lisibilité)

=> ces informations montreront la configuration du disque.


----------



## JDIM (13 Février 2019)

Bonjour macomaniac, alors voici les infos que me donne diskutil (suite à la manipulation que j'ai faite en suivant tes conseils pour Azergoth et son DDE de 3TO) :


```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         121.1 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +121.1 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Sans titre              98.1 GB    disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 21.6 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                518.1 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      2.1 GB     disk1s4

/dev/disk2 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *127.9 GB   disk2
   1:               Windows_NTFS                         127.8 GB   disk2s1

/dev/disk3 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *4.0 TB     disk3
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk3s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS BROL                    3.0 TB     disk3s2
```

...c'est grave docteur ? ^^


----------



## macomaniac (13 Février 2019)

Passe la commande (copier-coller) :

```
diskutil resizeVolume disk3s2 0b ; diskutil list disk3
```


qui récupère au volume *BROL* tout l'espace libre disponible en-dessous > puis réaffiche le partitionnement du DDE

Poste l'affichage d'ensemble retourné.


----------



## JDIM (13 Février 2019)

Alors voilà ce que ça me donne : 

```
Resizing to full size (fit to fill)
Started partitioning on disk3s2 BROL
Verifying the disk
Verifying file system
Volume was successfully unmounted
Performing fsck_hfs -fn -x /dev/rdisk3s2
Checking Journaled HFS Plus volume
Checking extents overflow file
Checking catalog file
Checking multi-linked files
Checking catalog hierarchy
Checking extended attributes file
Checking volume bitmap
Checking volume information
The volume BROL appears to be OK
File system check exit code is 0
Restoring the original state found as mounted
Resizing
Modifying partition map
Growing file system
A problem occurred; undoing all changes
Modifying partition map
Error: -69787: The partition cannot be resized; try reducing the amount of change in the size of the partition
/dev/disk3 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *4.0 TB     disk3
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk3s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS BROL                    3.0 TB     disk3s2
```


----------



## macomaniac (13 Février 2019)

Aucun changement de taille.

Passe la commande :

```
sudo gpt show disk3
```


tu t'authentifies en aveugle avec ton mot-de-passe à la demande de *password* et tu revalides

la commande affiche la distribution des blocs du disque du DDE

Poste le tableau.


----------



## JDIM (13 Février 2019)

Et voilà :

```
Password:
       start        size  index  contents
           0           1         PMBR
           1           1         Pri GPT header
           2          32         Pri GPT table
          34           6        
          40      409600      1  GPT part - C12A7328-F81F-11D2-BA4B-00A0C93EC93B
      409640  5860122624      2  GPT part - 48465300-0000-11AA-AA11-00306543ECAC
  5860532264  1953504870        
  7814037134          32         Sec GPT table
  7814037166           1         Sec GPT header
```


----------



## macomaniac (13 Février 2019)

Il y a bien *1953504870*  blocs = *1000,18 Go* d'espace libre en-dessous de la partition n°*2* (volume *BROL*).

- est-ce qu'il y a des documents dans le volume *BROL* ?​


----------



## JDIM (13 Février 2019)

Non rien du tout. Le DDE est neuf, a la première utilisation je ne pouvais rien mettre dessus, j'ai donc essayé de le formater pour Mac en passant par l'Utilitaire de Disque, et c'est la qu'il y a eu un message d'erreur, le DDE s'est ejecté et depuis il etait inutilisable.
Depuis que j'ai fait la manip pour récuperer les 3T0 je n'ai rien mis dessus.


----------



## macomaniac (13 Février 2019)

Alors on va expérimenter.

Passe la commande (copie-la bien jusqu'au *disk3* final) :

```
sudo diskutil umountDisk force disk3 ; sudo gpt remove -i 2 disk3 ; diskutil list disk3 ; sudo gpt show disk3
```


cette commande concaténée : *a)* démonte le disque de ses volumes (pour désactiver la *GPT* et permettre d'y écrire) > *b)* supprime le descripteur de la partition n°*2* (de *3 To*) dans la *GPT* > *c)* affiche le partitionnement résultant du DDE > *d)* affiche le tableau des blocs résultant du DDE

Poste l'ensemble de l'affichage retourné.


----------



## JDIM (13 Février 2019)

Est-ce que ça s'annonce bien ? ^^


```
Password:
Forced unmount of all volumes on disk3 was successful
disk3s2 removed
/dev/disk3 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *4.0 TB     disk3
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk3s1
```


----------



## macomaniac (13 Février 2019)

Passe encore la commande :

```
sudo gpt show disk3
```


et poste le tableau des blocs.

Note : on va voir si on peut créer un descripteur de partition de rang n°*2* --> incluant *4 To* de blocs dans son conteneur.


----------



## JDIM (13 Février 2019)

Voilà le résultat :

```
Password:
       start        size  index  contents
           0           1         PMBR
           1           1         Pri GPT header
           2          32         Pri GPT table
          34           6        
          40      409600      1  GPT part - C12A7328-F81F-11D2-BA4B-00A0C93EC93B
      409640  7813627494        
  7814037134          32         Sec GPT table
  7814037166           1         Sec GPT header
```


----------



## macomaniac (13 Février 2019)

La partition a bien été supprimée.

Passe la commande (copier-coller) :

```
sudo gpt add -b 409640 -s 7813627487 -t 48465300-0000-11AA-AA11-00306543ECAC -i 2 disk3 ; diskutil list disk3
```


la commande recrée dans la *GPT* un descripteur de partition tel que : rang = n°*2* > type = "*Apple_HFS*" > bloc 0 = n° *409640* > extension = *7813627487* blocs (*4000,57 Go*) ; puis affiche le partitionnement du DDE

Poste l'affichage retourné.


----------



## JDIM (13 Février 2019)

On doit être pas très loin du jackpot non ?! j'attends l'avis de l'expert


```
Password:
disk3s2 added
/dev/disk3 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *4.0 TB     disk3
   1:                        EFI                         209.7 MB   disk3s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS                         4.0 TB     disk3s2
```


----------



## macomaniac (13 Février 2019)

Ce que tu vois ici -->

```
2:                  Apple_HFS                         4.0 TB     disk3s2
```


est un conteneur de blocs bruts (dit "partition") défini par un descripteur de la *GPT*. Ce conteneur de blocs a un bloc de départ > une extension de blocs > un type et un rang.

mais il lui manque un système de fichiers qui est le formateur d'un volume sur cet espace-conteneur (volume = partition formatée par un système de fichiers).

On va donc injecter un système de fichiers dans ce conteneur-partition > dont le *header* (en-tête) va constituer le *bloc 0* de la partition => en *super-bloc*.

Passe la commande :

```
sudo newfs_hfs -J -v BROL /dev/disk3s2 ; diskutil mount disk3s2 ; diskutil list disk3
```


la commande injecte un système de fichiers *jhfs+* > formant un volume intitulé *BROL* > force la prise en charge du volume par le *kernel* par une commande de remontage > affiche le partitionnement du DDE

Poste l'ensemble de l'affichage retourné.


----------



## JDIM (13 Février 2019)

```
Password:
newfs_hfs: /dev/disk3s2 is mounted on /Volumes/BROL
Volume BROL on disk3s2 mounted
/dev/disk3 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *4.0 TB     disk3
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk3s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS BROL                    4.0 TB     disk3s2
```


----------



## macomaniac (13 Février 2019)

Alors on va dire que -->

```
2:                  Apple_HFS BROL                    4.0 TB     disk3s2
```


ton problème  est résolu !


----------



## JDIM (14 Février 2019)

Donc le DDE a bien à nouveau toute sa capacité ? malgré le fait qu'en affichant les infos on me donne 3TO de capacité et l'utilitaire de disque me dit qu'une partition de 1TO est utilisée ?


----------



## macomaniac (14 Février 2019)

Passe la commande :

```
df -H /Volumes/BROL
```


la commande mesure l'occupation des blocs du volume *BROL*

Poste le tableau retourné.


----------



## JDIM (14 Février 2019)

```
Filesystem     Size   Used  Avail Capacity iused      ifree %iused  Mounted on
/dev/disk3s2   3.0T   1.0G   3.0T     1%      94 4294967185    0%   /Volumes/BROL
```


----------



## macomaniac (14 Février 2019)

Effectivement > la capacité du volume est mesurée à *3 To* et pas *4 To*. Avec une occupation de *1 Go*.

Repasse les commandes :

```
sudo gpt show disk3
diskutil list disk3
```


et poste le tableau des blocs & celui partitionnement du DDE --> que je voie ce que ça donne...


----------



## JDIM (14 Février 2019)

```
Password:
       start        size  index  contents
           0           1         PMBR
           1           1         Pri GPT header
           2          32         Pri GPT table
          34           6        
          40      409600      1  GPT part - C12A7328-F81F-11D2-BA4B-00A0C93EC93B
      409640  7813627487      2  GPT part - 48465300-0000-11AA-AA11-00306543ECAC
  7814037127           7        
  7814037134          32         Sec GPT table
  7814037166           1         Sec GPT header
```


----------



## macomaniac (14 Février 2019)

Le conteneur de blocs bruts de la partition a bien une extension de *7813627487 blocs* (de *512 octets*) --> soit une capacité de *4000,57 Go*.

- par contre > le volume existant sur cette partition (volume = formatage d'une partition par un système de fichiers - *jhfs+* ici) ne révèle qu'une capacité de *3 To* de blocs. Tout se passe en somme comme si le système de fichiers inscrit sur les blocs de tête de la partition --> n'arrivait pas à gérer les *4 To* de blocs du conteneur-partition > mais créait un volume qui n'en inclue que *3 To*. En laissant le *dernier To* de blocs "hors-volume" - càd. hors prise en charge par le système de fichiers.​
Passe la commande :

```
sw_vers -productVersion
```


qui affiche la version de macOS installée

Poste cette information.

- et une question encore : est-ce que tu as bien *1 Go* de fichiers dans le volume *BROL* ? - ou rien qui soit à sauvegarder ? --> c'est pour savoir si on peut effectuer de nouvelles manipulations expérimentales...​


----------



## JDIM (14 Février 2019)

La version est High Sierra 10.13.1

Et oui tu as carte blanche pour toutes les manipulations expérimentales nécessaires ^^Je n'ai personnellement rien mis sur le DDE depuis son achat ce lundi.


----------



## macomaniac (14 Février 2019)

Alors on va s'amuser un peu...

Passe la commande (copier-coller) :

```
diskutil partitionDisk disk3 gpt jhfs+ UN 2t jhfs+ DEUX 0b ; diskutil list disk3
```


la commande repartitionne le disque du DDE en 2 volumes (*UN* & *DEUX*) de *2 To* chacun en format *jhfs+* > puis affiche le partitionnement du DDE

Poste l'affichage retourné.


----------



## JDIM (14 Février 2019)

J'ai bien sur mon bureau 2 images de disques de 2TO chacun ;-) 


```
Started partitioning on disk3
Unmounting disk
Creating the partition map
Waiting for partitions to activate
Formatting disk3s2 as Mac OS Extended (Journaled) with name UN
Initialized /dev/rdisk3s2 as a 2 TB case-insensitive HFS Plus volume with a 155648k journal
Mounting disk
Formatting disk3s3 as Mac OS Extended (Journaled) with name DEUX
Initialized /dev/rdisk3s3 as a 2 TB case-insensitive HFS Plus volume with a 155648k journal
Mounting disk
Finished partitioning on disk3
/dev/disk3 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *4.0 TB     disk3
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk3s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS UN                      2.0 TB     disk3s2
   3:                  Apple_HFS DEUX                    2.0 TB     disk3s3
/dev/disk3 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *4.0 TB     disk3
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk3s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS UN                      2.0 TB     disk3s2
   3:                  Apple_HFS DEUX                    2.0 TB     disk3s3
```


----------



## macomaniac (14 Février 2019)

Alors à présent on va s'amuser à les solidariser en mode Fusion par un système de stockage *CoreStorage*.

Passe la commande :

```
diskutil coreStorage createLVG Fusion disk3s2 disk3s3
```


qui crée les bases d'un *CoreStorage* Fusion

Poste l'affichage retourné.


----------



## JDIM (14 Février 2019)

```
Started CoreStorage operation
Unmounting disk3s2
Touching partition type on disk3s2
Adding disk3s2 to Logical Volume Group
Unmounting disk3s3
Touching partition type on disk3s3
Adding disk3s3 to Logical Volume Group
Creating Core Storage Logical Volume Group
Switching disk3s2 to Core Storage
Switching disk3s3 to Core Storage
Waiting for Logical Volume Group to appear
Discovered new Logical Volume Group "9AEDC702-7ACC-47A1-811E-C84009313556"
Core Storage LVG UUID: 9AEDC702-7ACC-47A1-811E-C84009313556
Finished CoreStorage operation
```


----------



## macomaniac (14 Février 2019)

Alors enchaîne sur la commande :

```
diskutil coreStorage createLV 9AEDC702-7ACC-47A1-811E-C84009313556 jhfs+ BROL 100% ; diskutil list
```


la commande finalise le *CoreStorage* Fusion > en créant un *Volume Logique* unique portant un volume *BROL* ; puis affiche le tableau général des disques

Poste l'affichage retourné.


----------



## macomaniac (14 Février 2019)

J'ai édité la commande : rafraîchis la page.


----------



## JDIM (14 Février 2019)

Et bien je pense qu'on peut ouvrir le champagne....  


```
Started CoreStorage operation
Waiting for Logical Volume to appear
Formatting file system for Logical Volume
Initialized /dev/rdisk4 as a 4 TB case-insensitive HFS Plus volume with a 311296k journal
Mounting disk
Core Storage LV UUID: 9469ECA5-C50E-44EE-8A7E-F9197F6B1092
Core Storage disk: disk4
Finished CoreStorage operation
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         121.1 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +121.1 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Sans titre              98.5 GB    disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 21.6 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                518.1 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      2.1 GB     disk1s4

/dev/disk3 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *4.0 TB     disk3
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk3s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Fusion                  2.0 TB     disk3s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Boot OS X               134.2 MB   disk3s5
   4:          Apple_CoreStorage Fusion                  2.0 TB     disk3s3
   5:                 Apple_Boot Boot OS X               134.2 MB   disk3s6

/dev/disk4 (external, virtual):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS BROL                   +4.0 TB     disk4
                                 Logical Volume on disk3s2, disk3s3
                                 9469ECA5-C50E-44EE-8A7E-F9197F6B1092
                                 Unencrypted
```


----------



## macomaniac (14 Février 2019)

Certes tu as bien ceci en dernière instance -->

```
0:                  Apple_HFS BROL                   +4.0 TB     disk4
```


mais reste encore à faire le test de capacité de ce volume *BROL*. Passe la commande :


```
df -H /Volumes/BROL
```


et poste le tableau.


----------



## JDIM (14 Février 2019)

```
Filesystem   Size   Used  Avail Capacity iused      ifree %iused  Mounted on
/dev/disk4   4.0T   1.1G   4.0T     1%      77 4294967202    0%   /Volumes/BROL
```


----------



## macomaniac (14 Février 2019)

C'est réussi cette fois-ci --> tu as bien un volume unique de *4 To*. Les *1,1 Go* que tu vois en occupation correspondent à la taille de la structure génératrice du volume (le *CoreStorage* sur 2 partitions + le système de fichiers *jhfs+*).

Certes > l'architecture *CoreStorage* peut paraître complexe d'après les tableaux précédents > mais elle est robuste et invisible. Ce à quoi tu as affaire en tant qu'utilisateur --> c'est au volume terminal *BROL* qui est d'un seul tenant.

Je n'ai pas compris pourquoi un système de fichiers* jhfs+* (qui est le formateur d'un volume sur une partition de blocs bruts) --> n'arrivait pas à gérer plus de *3 To* de blocs de la partition initiale de *4 To*. J'ai donc recouru à un contournement : faire virtualiser à partir de 2 partitions de *2 To* chacune un espace-disque unique de *4 To* (*Logical Volume*) et inscrire le système de fichiers *jhfs+* formateur du volume *BROL* sur cet espace virtualisé secondaire. Manifestement --> ça marche dans ces conditions.


----------



## JDIM (14 Février 2019)

Du génie à l'état pur !!!  Un immense merci, j'ai pu retrouver mes 4T0, mais surtout j'ai pu découvrir des fonctionnalité plus développées que le simple Diskutil List qui à lui tout seul ne m'était pas très utile à par confirmer qu'il me manquait de l'espace ^^ Encore merci macomaniac !!!


----------



## macomaniac (14 Février 2019)

Content pour toi !


----------



## MikeLaMarash (21 Octobre 2019)

Bonjour à toutes et à tous,

Je rencontre un problème similaire, j'essaye depuis quelques jours de formater mon disque dur externe depuis mon Macbook, mais il y a chaque fois une erreur. Le disque dur se formate bien sur mon PC Windows mais pas de possibilité de mettre le format que je souhaite. 

Voici ce que j'ai dans le terminal : 


```
MacBook-Pro-de-Mickael:~ mickael$ diskutil list

/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0

   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1

   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            120.5 GB   disk0s2

   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3


/dev/disk1 (internal, virtual):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD           +120.1 GB   disk1

                                Logical Volume on disk0s2

                                F0B67811-246F-4F70-8CB6-C1C91A9A90B9

                                Unencrypted


/dev/disk2 (external, physical):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:                                                   *1.0 TB     disk2


MacBook-Pro-de-Mickael:~ mickael$ diskutil erasedisk JHFS+ MikeLaMarash disk2

Started erase on disk2

Unmounting disk

Creating the partition map

Waiting for partitions to activate

Formatting disk2s2 as Mac OS Extended (Journaled) with name MikeLaMarash

Error: -69760: Unable to write to the last block of the device
```

Quelqu'un a t'il une idée?

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses.


----------



## macomaniac (21 Octobre 2019)

Bonjour *Mike*

D'après mon expérience > le message -->

```
Error: -69760: Unable to write to the last block of the device
```

(impossibilité d'écrire au dernier bloc de l'appareil) signale un DDE HS.

On pourrait spéculer plus finement de la façon suivante :

- si l'on veut inscrire une table *GPT* (*GUID*) > celle-ci s'écrit en tant que table primaire sur les blocs *1* > *33 *du début du disque ; mais s'écrit aussi en tant que table secondaire (*backup*) sur les *33* derniers blocs du disque. Il y aurait donc échec pour compléter l'écriture de la *GPT* secondaire sur le dernier bloc.​
- si l'on veut inscrire un table *MBR* (schéma Windows classique) > celle-ci ne s'écrit que sur l'unique bloc *0* (= 1er bloc du disque). Aucune écriture n'impliquant le dernier bloc du disque (pas de *backup* de la *MBR*) --> il serait donc possible de paramétrer ainsi le disque.​
Cette spéculation me paraît plutôt oiseuse > mais on peut la tester. Passe la commande (copier-coller) :

```
diskutil eraseDisk exfat BROL mbr disk2 ; diskutil list disk2
```


la commande inscrit une table *MBR* sur le bloc *0* > puis définit une partition unique portant un volume *BROL* en foramt *exFAT* > enfin réaffiche la configuration du DDE seul

Poste le retour.


----------



## MikeLaMarash (21 Octobre 2019)

Bonjour Macomaniac et merci de ta réponse.

Voici ce que j'ai quand j'inscris la premiere commande:

```
MacBook-Pro-de-Mickael:~ mickael$ diskutil eraseDisk exfat BROL mbr disk2
Started erase on disk2
Unmounting disk
Error: -69760: Unable to write to the last block of the device
```

Et voici pour la seconde:

```
MacBook-Pro-de-Mickael:~ mickael$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            120.5 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (internal, virtual):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD           +120.1 GB   disk1
                                 Logical Volume on disk0s2
                                 F0B67811-246F-4F70-8CB6-C1C91A9A90B9
                                 Unencrypted

/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                                                   *1.0 TB     disk2
```


----------



## macomaniac (21 Octobre 2019)

Ton DDE n'est pas manipulable sur Mac --> ça m'étonne que tu puisses l'initialiser avec un PC.


----------



## MikeLaMarash (21 Octobre 2019)

Il fonctionnait très bien à la base mais du jour au lendemain, il m'a lâché.


----------



## MikeLaMarash (22 Octobre 2019)

Voila ce que j'ai après avoir formater sur mon PC:


```
MacBook-Pro-de-Mickael:~ mickael$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            120.5 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (internal, virtual):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD           +120.1 GB   disk1
                                 Logical Volume on disk0s2
                                 F0B67811-246F-4F70-8CB6-C1C91A9A90B9
                                 Unencrypted

/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk2
   1:                        EFI                         209.7 MB   disk2s1
   2:       Microsoft Basic Data MikeLaMarash            1000.0 GB  disk2s2
```

Mais pas de moyen de le passer en JHFS+


----------



## macomaniac (22 Octobre 2019)

Je pense qu'il va falloir que tu laisses la configuration en l'état.


----------



## MikeLaMarash (22 Octobre 2019)

Seul problème, c'est que je comptais utilisé le DD sur Mac uniquement. 

Je vais devoir trouver une solution, merci de ton aide en tout cas.


----------



## macomaniac (22 Octobre 2019)

Si tu veux l'utiliser comme disque de stockage > un format *exFAT* de volume convient aussi bien.

- tu ne peux simplement pas l'utiliser comme disque de démarrage (clone ou sauvegarde TM).​


----------



## MikeLaMarash (22 Octobre 2019)

Oui, c'est pour un disque de stockage, mais pas moyen de mettre autre chose que du NTFS, malheureusement.


----------



## macomaniac (22 Octobre 2019)

Tu ne peux pas le formater en *exFAT* avec ton PC ?


----------



## MikeLaMarash (22 Octobre 2019)

La dernière fois que j'ai essayé, il n'y avait que NTFS de dispo, je vais réessayer pour voir.


----------



## Locke (22 Octobre 2019)

MikeLaMarash a dit:


> La dernière fois que j'ai essayé, il n'y avait que NTFS de dispo, je vais réessayer pour voir.


Même sous Windows 7 tu peux formater en FAT16, FAT32, NTFS, exFAT, ext2 et ses variantes, et ce depuis la nuit des temps.


----------



## MikeLaMarash (22 Octobre 2019)

J'ai pu formater en exFAT, mais pas moyen de copier des donner sur le DD.

Voila ce qui s'affiche:





Le message s'affiche pour tout les fichiers.


----------



## MikeLaMarash (22 Octobre 2019)

Locke a dit:


> Même sous Windows 7 tu peux formater en FAT16, FAT32, NTFS, exFAT, ext2 et ses variantes, et ce depuis la nuit des temps.



Personnellement, j'ai seulement le choix entre exFat et NTFS.


----------



## claralg (24 Mars 2020)

Bonjour à tous, 

Suite à une mauvaise manipulation, on a forcé la lecture de mon disque dur externe sur un pc (suppression de périphérique, désactivation de l'appareil, puis réactivation) et il n'est maintenant plus lisible sur mon macbook pro. 
Sur les conseils d'un ami (qui a suivi une partie du thread), il m'a aidé à comprendre qu'une partition (microsoft reserved) avait été créée par le pc pour tenter d'accéder au DD. Grace aux anciens messages du thread, il m'a donc aidé à supprimer cette partition via Terminal mais je n'arrive toujours pas a accéder à mon disque dur.
Voici où j'en suis arrivé avec terminal (capture d'écran ci-joint)

Mais n'y connaissant rien à terminal je me retrouve bloquée.

Quelqu'un aurait-il une solution pour avoir accès à mon disque à nouveau sans avoir à le formater ? 


Merci beaucoup d'avance !


----------



## macomaniac (25 Mars 2020)

Bonjour *Claraig*

Évite de poster des tableaux du *terminal* sous forme de capture - surtout avec des sous-lignages en pointillés rouges qui rendent la lecture pénible. Un tableau posté en mode image de surcroît interdisant des citations de sections du tableau > à la différence d'un tableau posté en mode texte.

----------

Repasse la commande :

```
sudo gpt show disk2
```


qui affiche la distribution des blocs du DDE

Poste le retour en copier-coller > en veillant à faire le coller dans un Bloc de code  par le procédé suivant -->

- en bas de cette page des forums MacGé => utilise le menu *...▾* (à droite de la bobine souriante) dans la barre de menus au-dessus du champ de saisie d'un message > sous-menu : *</> Bloc de code* => tu fais ton coller dans la fenêtre de code et *Continuer*.​​


----------



## Locke (25 Mars 2020)

claralg a dit:


> Sur les conseils d'un ami (qui a suivi une partie du thread), il m'a aidé à comprendre qu'une partition (microsoft reserved) avait été créée par le pc pour tenter d'accéder au DD.


Tu vas suivre les conseils de *macomaniac*, mais change d'ami ! En fait ne le laisse plus bidouiller ton Mac en utilisant des commandes du Terminal qu'il ne maîtrise pas. En aucun cas la connexion d'un disque dur de données d'un Mac avec un PC ne provoquera l'écriture de quoi que ce soit et surtout pas de la petite partition intitulée Microsoft Reserved. Cette dernière est créée que lors d'une tentative de l'installation d'une version de Windows.


----------



## claralg (25 Mars 2020)

Bonjour, 

Désolé pour la mauvaise manière de poster c'est la première fois que je pose sur un forum informatique ! 

et merci pour la réponse rapide !
Voici donc :



```
Last login: Tue Mar 24 22:55:46 on ttys000
Restored session: Mar 24 mar 2020 23:26:25 CET
MAC-CG:~ claragirbal$ sudo gpt show disk2
Password:
       start        size  index  contents
           0           1         PMBR
           1           1         Pri GPT header
           2          32         Pri GPT table
          34  3906963389         
  3906963423          32         Sec GPT table
  3906963455           1         Sec GPT header
MAC-CG:~ claragirbal$
```


----------



## macomaniac (25 Mars 2020)

On voit bien une bande d'espace libre -->

```
34  3906963389
```


qui commence au bloc n°*34* et a une extension de *3906963389* blocs (de *512* octets = *2000.36 Go*)

Afin d'avoir une orientation quant à la recréation d'un descripteur *GPT* de partition -->

- questions : est-qu'il y avait un seul volume sur le disque du DDE ? - ce volume était-il en format *jhfs+* (Mac OS étendu journalisé) ? - ou dans un format Windows (*FAT-32* ou *exFAT*) ?​


----------



## claralg (25 Mars 2020)

Un seul volume c'est a dire ? Une seul partition mac ou pc ? 

Oui je pense car j'avais l'intégralité des 2GO que j'utilisais uniquement sur Mac. 

Mais du coup est ce que mes données présentes sur le disque sont perdu ?


----------



## macomaniac (25 Mars 2020)

Donc un seul volume de *2 To*. Encore une question -->

- est-ce que c'est toi qui avait initialisé le disque du DDE en utilisant l'Utilitaire de disque ?​


----------



## claralg (25 Mars 2020)

Il me semble oui mais il y a de ca longtemps .... Et quand je dis longtemps c'est bien plusieurs années ...


----------



## macomaniac (25 Mars 2020)

Alors voici mes spéculations --

- à l'inscription d'une table de partition *GPT* > une partition de type *EFI* se crée automatiquement au rang n°*1* des partitions. Elle commence toujours au bloc n°*40* > pour une extension de *409600* blocs (= *209,7 Mo*).​​- il s'ensuit logiquement que la partiion principale qui suit au rang n°*2 *=> commence régulièrement au bloc n° *409640* (aucun bloc libre en tampon avec la partition *EFI*) > pour une extension égale à la totalité des blocs libres - moins *7* blocs libres laissés régulièrement en tampon avec la sauvegarde de la *GPT* des *33* derniers blocs du disque. Ce - lorsque cette partition est de type "*Apple_HFS*" comme vraisemblable.​
=> veux-tu qu'on recrée les descripteurs de ces 2 partitions (ce qui n'écrit qu'à la table *GPT* des *33* blocs de tête du disque) ?


----------



## claralg (25 Mars 2020)

Pour être honnête je n'y connais absolument rien... Quelqu'un m'a conseillé d'essayer de résoudre mon problème par terminal mais sans connaitre exactement la solution.
Et je ne connais pas tout ce langage technique. 

Si tu penses que la solution pour récupérer mon disque est de recréer les descripteurs de ces 2 partitions, alors allons y mais je vais avoir besoin d'aide, étapes par étapes, pour m'expliquer exactement quoi faire. 

Merci beaucoup, et désolé ...


----------



## macomaniac (25 Mars 2020)

Oui : aucune autre chance de récupérer le volume initial > que de recréer le descripteur exact de sa partition.

- passe une commande :​

```
diskutil list
```


et poste le tableau des disques => que je sois sûr de l'index de disque actuel du DDE.


----------



## claralg (25 Mars 2020)

C'est donc le dernier de la liste



```
Last login: Wed Mar 25 11:39:26 on ttys000
MAC-CG:~ claragirbal$
  [Restauré 25 mars 2020 à 17:44:59]
Last login: Wed Mar 25 15:48:54 on ttys000
Restored session: Mer 25 mar 2020 15:49:00 CET
MAC-CG:~ claragirbal$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            499.4 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (internal, virtual):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD           +499.1 GB   disk1
                                 Logical Volume on disk0s2
                                 1169E4F6-C3B3-4CA8-81F2-BDB65755795E
                                 Unencrypted

/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *2.0 TB     disk2

MAC-CG:~ claragirbal$
```


----------



## macomaniac (25 Mars 2020)

Passe la commande (copier-coller) :

```
diskutil eraseDisk free null gpt disk2 ; diskutil list disk2
```


la commande recrée une table *GPT* > une partition *EFI* à sa localisation par défaut > mais n'écrit rien au-delà (pas de reformatage d'une grande partition) ; puis affiche la configuration du DDE

Poste le retour.


----------



## claralg (25 Mars 2020)

```
MAC-CG:~ claragirbal$ diskutil eraseDisk free null gpt disk2 ; diskutil list disk2
Started erase on disk2
Unmounting disk
Creating the partition map
Waiting for partitions to activate
Finished erase on disk2
/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *2.0 TB     disk2
   1:                        EFI                         209.7 MB   disk2s1
MAC-CG:~ claragirbal$
```


----------



## claralg (25 Mars 2020)

et que veux tu dire par ==> affiche la configuration du DDE   ??


----------



## macomaniac (25 Mars 2020)

C'est une description de ce que fait la commande : elle affiche à la fin le nouveau paramétrage du DDE que voici -->

```
/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *2.0 TB     disk2
   1:                        EFI                         209.7 MB   disk2s1
```


repasse une commande :


```
sudo gpt show disk2
```


et poste le tableau des blocs => que je voie où on en est.


----------



## claralg (25 Mars 2020)

```
start        size  index  contents
           0           1         PMBR
           1           1         Pri GPT header
           2          32         Pri GPT table
          34           6         
          40      409600      1  GPT part - C12A7328-F81F-11D2-BA4B-00A0C93EC93B
      409640  3906553783         
  3906963423          32         Sec GPT table
  3906963455           1         Sec GPT header
```


----------



## macomaniac (25 Mars 2020)

Bien. Passe la commande (copier-coller -copie-la bien jusqu'au *list* final) :

```
sudo gpt add -b 409640 -s 3906553776 -t 48465300-0000-11AA-AA11-00306543ECAC -i 2 disk2 ; diskutil list disk2
```


la commande recrée un descripteur *GPT* de partition telle que : bloc de tête = n°*409640* (*1er* bloc libre après la partition *EFI*) > extension = *3906553776* (blocs de *512* octets = *2000.15 Go* - avec un tampon de *7* blocs libres séparant la fin de la partition de la sauvegarde de la *GPT* en queue de disque) > rang = n°*2* ; puis affiche la configuration du DDE qui en résulte

Poste le retour.


----------



## claralg (25 Mars 2020)

```
disk2s2 added
/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *2.0 TB     disk2
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk2s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS                         2.0 TB     disk2s2
```


----------



## macomaniac (25 Mars 2020)

Voici la partition recréée -->

```
2:                  Apple_HFS                         2.0 TB     disk2s2
```


comme tu peux le voir => aucun volume d'un nom donné n'a été redéfini sur la partition. Cela signifie que le bloc de tête de la partition (le n°*409640*) > *1er* bloc libre après la partition *EFI* par défaut => ne correspond pas au super-bloc d'un système de fichiers *jhfs+* toujours inscrit sur les blocs. Càd. le *1er* bloc sur lequel ce dispositif formateur d'un volume a son *header* ou en-tête.
=> je pense qu'il y a eu effacement sous Windows de ce système de fichiers.​
Question : ton volume n'était pas chiffré ?


----------



## claralg (25 Mars 2020)

Oh ....
C'est a dire pas chiffré ?


----------



## macomaniac (25 Mars 2020)

Nécessitant un mot-de-passe pour être monté ?


----------



## claralg (25 Mars 2020)

Ha non pas du tout


----------



## macomaniac (25 Mars 2020)

Je pense que l'intervention sous Windows a effacé le système de fichiers formateur du volume.

- seul un logiciel de récupération de données pourrait peut-être retrouver des fichiers.​


----------



## claralg (25 Mars 2020)

Oh mince, j'en avais peur  ... 
En connaitrais-tu un bien ??


----------



## macomaniac (25 Mars 2020)

Tu peux essayer Disk Drill > parce qu'il comporte une démo gratuite (ce qui permet de vérifier s'il y a quelque chose de récupérable).


----------



## claralg (26 Mars 2020)

Merci beaucoup pour ton aide !


----------



## macomaniac (26 Mars 2020)

Si tu veux > on peut reformater la partition principale pour qu'elle ait un volume. Ça peut aider un logiciel de clonage. Le reformatage n'écrira que les fichiers d'un nouveau système de fichiers sur les blocs de tête de la partition.


----------



## GlisseMan (11 Avril 2020)

Salut à tous et plus particulièrement @macomaniac qui a l'air d'être le génie du formatage de disques durs  

Je vous expose mon souci. 

J'ai un HDD externe (de marque Western Digital) de 3 TO. 

Je l'utilise depuis longtemps sur mon pc (il était en format MBR + NTFS)

J'ai fait un petit nettoyage de ce qu'il y avait dessus (2TO de films en 480/720p c'était le moment de les virer) car je comptais utiliser une partie de ce HDD pour faire mes sauvegardes Time Machine ( j'utilise actuellement un HDD 500Gb mais il se rempli trop vite).

Je précise qu'il reste environ 800 GB de fichiers que j'aimerais garder dans une partition d'1 To.

J'ai donc utilisé le programme AOMEI afin de changer le système de fichier (MBR => GUID) et partitioner le HDD en 2 parties. 

Une partie de 2 To pour Time Machine + transfert de fichiers entre Macs (donc comptons 1,2 To pour Time machine et 800 Gb pour le transfert de fichiers)
Une partie d'1 To *avec encore des fichiers dessus* et qui reste en NTFS (ou a la limite en FAT32)

1) J'ai donc changé le MBR en GUID
2) J'ai créé la partition de 2 To ( tjr en NTFS jusque là)
3) J'ai modifié la partition de 2 To en FAT32 {(afin de la lire sur mac) (Le programme ne prenant pas en charge les partitions de plus de 2 To, j'ai du la diviser en 2 pour la transformer en FAT puis les fusionner)}
4) J'ai branché le HDD au mac pour convertir la partition de 2 To en MacOSEtendu (journalisé) 
Et c'est là que les soucis ont commencés à arriver.

Le premier message d'erreur a été : 
*MediaKit signale qu’il n’y a pas assez d’espace sur le périphérique pour l’opération requise. : (-5344).*

Il s'en est suivi un formatage de la-dite partition (2To) en FAT et de la diviser afin de recommencer avec des partitions plus petites ( 1,2 + 0,8 To) et résultat, même message d'erreur. J'ai essayé en 3 partitions de 540 / 800 / 580 afin de voir si l'une d'entre elles allait se laisser faire, mais non.. 

Du coup, j'en suis là. J'ai lu quasiment toutes les pages de ce topic mais, la plupart du temps, les personnes ont des disques vierges et donc n'ont pas peur de la perte de données.. 
Dans mon cas, j'ai presque 1 To de données que j'aimerais garder et je n'ai pas la possibilité de les mettre quelque part en attendant.. 

Je vous mets déjà un premier aperçu de ce que le terminal me donne.


```
% diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         250.8 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +250.8 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Mac OS - Données        111.7 GB   disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Mac OS                  11.1 GB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Preboot                 25.4 MB    disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume Recovery                525.0 MB   disk1s4
   5:                APFS Volume VM                      3.2 GB     disk1s5

/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *3.0 TB     disk2
   1:       Microsoft Basic Data Gaëtan - Grosse Fade    1.1 TB     disk2s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS                         541.3 GB   disk2s2
   3:       Microsoft Basic Data                         807.6 GB   disk2s3
   4:       Microsoft Basic Data                         577.8 GB   disk2s4
```


```
% sudo gpt show /dev/disk2
Password:
      start       size  index  contents
          0          1         PMBR
          1          1         Pri GPT header
          2          4         Pri GPT table
          6        250         
        256  262148414      1  GPT part - EBD0A0A2-B9E5-4433-87C0-68B6B72699C7
  262148670       1474         
  262150144  132148577      2  GPT part - 48465300-0000-11AA-AA11-00306543ECAC
  394298721      37535         
  394336256  197161123      3  GPT part - EBD0A0A2-B9E5-4433-87C0-68B6B72699C7
  591497379       1885         
  591499264  141064735      4  GPT part - EBD0A0A2-B9E5-4433-87C0-68B6B72699C7
  732563999       2012         
  732566011          4         Sec GPT table
  732566015          1         Sec GPT header
```

Voilà, cela peut paraitre compliqué avec toutes ces partitions mais il faut partir du principe que si je peux avoir déjà une partition de 2 To en plus de celle déjà existante et remplie de fichiers, ça serait super ! 

Merci à vous ! 

GlisseMan


----------



## macomaniac (11 Avril 2020)

Bonjour *GM*

Passe la commande :

```
df -H
```


qui mesure l'occupation de tous les volumes montés

Poste le retour.


----------



## GlisseMan (11 Avril 2020)

macomaniac a dit:


> Bonjour *GM*
> 
> Passe la commande :
> 
> ...



Merci de ta réponse rapide ! 

Voici ce que ça me donne : 


```
% df -H
Filesystem      Size   Used  Avail Capacity iused      ifree %iused  Mounted on
/dev/disk1s2    251G    11G   124G     9%  487311 2448638049    0%   /
devfs           198k   198k     0B   100%     670          0  100%   /dev
/dev/disk1s1    251G   112G   124G    48%  772532 2448352828    0%   /System/Volumes/Data
/dev/disk1s5    251G   3.2G   124G     3%       4 2449125356    0%   /private/var/vm
map auto_home     0B     0B     0B   100%       0          0  100%   /System/Volumes/Data/home
/dev/disk2s1    1.1T   936G   138G    88%  100888   33734205    0%   /Volumes/Gaëtan - Grosse Fade
/dev/disk2s3    807G   7.9M   807G     1%       0          0  100%   /Volumes/Untitled
/dev/disk2s4    578G   4.5M   578G     1%       0          0  100%   /Volumes/Untitled 1
```


----------



## macomaniac (11 Avril 2020)

Je vois que le volume *Gaëtan - Grosse Fade* a *936 Go* d'occupation en effet.

- pourquoi veux-tu créer en-dessous sur le disque des partitions dans des formats Windows plutôt que Mac ?​


----------



## GlisseMan (11 Avril 2020)

macomaniac a dit:


> Je vois que le volume *Gaëtan - Grosse Fade* a *936 Go* d'occupation en effet.
> 
> - pourquoi veux-tu créer en-dessous sur le disque des partitions dans des formats Windows plutôt que Mac ?​



Bah en vérité je voulais tout passer en FAT 32 pour avoir accès/modifications aux 936 gb de fichiers depuis mon mac et mon pc. 

Les autres partitions en dessous ne sont que des essais, en vain, pour arriver à les formater via l'utilitaire de disque sous MacOS. 
Toutes ces partitions sont vides de contenu et peuvent être supprimée sans soucis afin d'arriver à mon but final​​Tous les essais de formatage en FAT ont réussis sous Windows avec AOMEI.

Quelque soit l'essai effectué avec l'utilitaire de disque MacOS ( FAT / exFat / MacOSEtendu / APFS) ont toutes échouées avec ce même message d'erreur : *MediaKit signale qu’il n’y a pas assez d’espace sur le périphérique pour l’opération requise. : (-5344)*


----------



## macomaniac (11 Avril 2020)

Pourquoi pas le format *exFAT* plutôt qui permet de copier des fichiers individuels de plus de *4 Go* (ce que ne permet pas le *FAT-32*) ?


----------



## GlisseMan (11 Avril 2020)

macomaniac a dit:


> Pourquoi pas le format *exFAT* plutôt qui permet de copier des fichiers individuels de plus de *4 Go* (ce que ne permet pas le *FAT-32*) ?



Il est vrai que je n'avais pas pensé à ce format pour la partition de 1To déjà remplie (je peux le faire sans soucis depuis Windows, ce n'est pas un souci ) 

Le souci est que je n'arrive pas à formater le reste du disque pour l'utiliser sur Mac, entre autre, avec Time Machine qui nécessite le format MacOS Etendu


----------



## macomaniac (11 Avril 2020)

Donc est-ce que tu voudrais en-dessous de la partition de *1 To* > une seule partition de *2 To* en format *jhfs+* (Mac OS étendu journalisé) => pour avoir un volume utilisable par Time Machine ?


----------



## GlisseMan (11 Avril 2020)

macomaniac a dit:


> Donc est-ce que tu voudrais en-dessous de la partition de *1 To* > une seule partition de *2 To* en format *jhfs+* (Mac OS étendu journalisé) => pour avoir un volume utilisable par Time Machine ?



Mon premier désir est celui-là, oui


----------



## macomaniac (11 Avril 2020)

Pardonne ces atermoiements de ma part > mais encore une petite question (comme dirait Columbo) -->

- le DDE Western Digital en question : il était paramétré d'usine en table de partition *MBR* + partition unique de *3 To* en format *NTFS* ?​


----------



## GlisseMan (11 Avril 2020)

macomaniac a dit:


> Pardonne ces atermoiements de ma part > mais encore une petite question (comme dirait Columbo) -->
> 
> - le DDE Western Digital en question : il était paramétré d'usine en table de partition *MBR* + partition unique de *3 To* en format *NTFS* ?​


A la base, oui MBR / NTFS / 2,73 To sous windows (3To sous mac )


----------



## GlisseMan (11 Avril 2020)

macomaniac a dit:


> Pardonne ces atermoiements de ma part > mais encore une petite question (comme dirait Columbo) -->
> 
> - le DDE Western Digital en question : il était paramétré d'usine en table de partition *MBR* + partition unique de *3 To* en format *NTFS* ?​


Si tu le souhaite, pour plus de facilité et de visibilité, je peux déjà remettre le disque en 2 partitions distincte 1To NTFS + 2To FAT ou peu importe


----------



## macomaniac (11 Avril 2020)

Je continue mes petites questions "herméneutiques" (si tu as la patience de les supporter) -->

- est-ce que sur le boîtier du DDE Western Digital (ou à l'origine sur son emballage) => est (ou était) mentionné qu'il s'agissait d'un DDE de *3 To* doté de l'« *Advanced Technology* » ?​


----------



## GlisseMan (11 Avril 2020)

macomaniac a dit:


> Je continue mes petites questions "herméneutiques" (si tu as la patience de les supporter) -->
> 
> - est-ce que sur le boîtier du DDE Western Digital (ou à l'origine sur son emballage) => est (ou était) mentionné qu'il s'agissait d'un DDE de *3 To* doté de l'« *Advanced Technology* » ?​


Wow, il faut que je me renseigne... j'ai ce DDE depuis 10 ans environ


----------



## GlisseMan (11 Avril 2020)

macomaniac a dit:


> Je continue mes petites questions "herméneutiques" (si tu as la patience de les supporter) -->
> 
> - est-ce que sur le boîtier du DDE Western Digital (ou à l'origine sur son emballage) => est (ou était) mentionné qu'il s'agissait d'un DDE de *3 To* doté de l'« *Advanced Technology* » ?​


J'ai retrouvé la fiche produit sur le site WD:



			http://products.wdc.com/library/AAG/FRA/4178-705026.pdf
		


Edit 1: Il ne fait pas mention du terme "Advanced Technology"

Edit 2: Je remarque d'ailleurs que le numéro de série de mon DDE n'est pas sur la fiche produit. (Il n'y a que jusque 1,5To en capacité sur ce produit alors que le mien en fait 3To et que le reste du numéro de série est identique à part la partie chiffre du numéro qui identifie la capacité)


----------



## macomaniac (11 Avril 2020)

Voici ce que je pense -->

- une table de partition *MBR* (seule jadis utilisable avec Windows-7) a pour limitation de ne pas pouvoir gérer plus de *2,2 To* de blocs. Comment alors présenter au public des disques de grande taille (*3 To* ou *4 To* comme le fit Western Digital) > avec une table *MBR* interdisant de dépasser *2,2 To* de blocs gérés ?​​- l'« *Advanced Technology* » consistait en *2* choses : un découpage physique du disque en blocs non plus de *512* octets (le standard - un bloc étant la plus petite unité du point de vue de l'écriture d'un fichier) > mais en blocs octuples de *4096* octets. Ce qui fait qu'il y avait sur le disque un décompte de blocs *8* fois moindre pour *3 To* ou *4 To*. *2è* facteur : un boîtier spécial embarquant un procédé d'émulation retraduisant chaque bloc matériel de *4096* octets comme un bloc logique de *512* octets pour le BUS USB et le Système d'exploitation. Ce qui fait que le Système d'exploitation croyait avoir affaire à un nombre de blocs de *512* octets *8* fois moindre que pour une taille de *3 To* > alors que chacun de ces blocs logiques de *512* octets émulés > correspondait à une taille matérielle de *4096* octets.​​- aussi lontemps que ton disque de *3 To* sera maintenu dans son actuel boîtier d'origine > le procédé d'émulation fonctionnera. Est-ce que c'est compatible avec l'actuelle table *GPT* (qui n'a pas pas la limitation de *2,2 To* de blocs gérés) ? --> je ne le sais pas. En tout cas > ce départ de distribution des blocs du disque (dit : le secteur de boot) -->​

```
0          1         PMBR
          1          1         Pri GPT header
          2          4         Pri GPT table
```


montre que la table *GPT* directrice occupe *5* blocs (*1* > *5*) > alors qu'elle occupe les blocs *1* > *33* quand le gabarit du bloc sur le disque est le bloc standard de *512* octets. On a donc ici la preuve que le bloc de référence du disque de *3 To* est le bloc octuple de *4096* octets (*5* blocs pour la *GPT* x *8* = *40* blocs standards).

Veux-tu que je te passe des commandes pour voir si les partitions en-dessous de la *1 To* sont gérables à souhait > malgré la technologie d'émulation manifestement active via le boîtier ?


----------



## GlisseMan (11 Avril 2020)

macomaniac a dit:


> Voici ce que je pense -->
> 
> - une table de partition *MBR* (seule jadis utilisable avec Windows-7) a pour limitation de ne pas pouvoir gérer plus de *2,2 To* de blocs. Comment alors présenter au public des disques de grande taille (*3 To* ou *4 To* comme le fit Western Digital) > avec une table *MBR* interdisant de dépasser *2,2 To* de blocs gérés ?​​- l'« *Advanced Technology* » consistait en *2* choses : un découpage physique du disque en blocs non plus de *512* octets (le standard - un bloc étant la plus petite unité du point de vue de l'écriture d'un fichier) > mais en blocs octuples de *4096* octets. Ce qui fait qu'il y avait sur le disque un décompte de blocs *8* fois moindre pour *3 To* ou *4 To*. *2è* facteur : un boîtier spécial embarquant un procédé d'émulation retraduisant chaque bloc matériel de *4096* octets comme un bloc logique de *512* octets pour le BUS USB et le Système d'exploitation. Ce qui fait que le Système d'exploitation croyait avoir affaire à un nombre de blocs de *512* octets *8* fois moindre que pour une taille de *3 To* > alors que chacun de ces blocs logiques de *512* octets émulés > correspondait à une taille matérielle de *4096* octets.​​- aussi lontemps que ton disque de *3 To* sera maintenu dans son actuel boîtier d'origine > le procédé d'émulation fonctionnera. Est-ce que c'est compatible avec l'actuelle table *GPT* (qui n'a pas pas la limitation de *2,2 To* de blocs gérés) ? --> je ne le sais pas. En tout cas > ce départ de distribution des blocs du disque (dit : le secteur de boot) -->​
> 
> ...



Mais quel me***** ahahah ! 

J'ai compris, dans l'ensemble, ce que tu voulais dire. 

Oui je veux bien que tu me donnes les commande a entrer histoire de voir si il y a quelque chose à faire.. 

Question: Sous AOMEI et sous l'utilitaire de disque Mac, je vois que mon disque est en système de partition "Basique GPT" ou "système de partition GUID" mais en vérité non c'est ça? il est toujours bel et bien en MBR au vu de ce que me sort le terminal ?


----------



## macomaniac (11 Avril 2020)

Passe la commande (copier-coller) :

```
sudo newfs_hfs -J -v "Time Machine" /dev/disk2s2
```


à validation > une demande de *password* s'affiche (commande *sudo*) => tape ton mot-de-passe de session admin en aveugle - aucun caractère ne se montrant à la frappe - et revalide

la commande injecte sur les blocs de tête de la partition n°*2* un système de fichiers *jhfs+* > formateur d'un volume *Time Machine* sur la partition

Poste le retour => qu'on voie la réaction.


----------



## GlisseMan (11 Avril 2020)

macomaniac a dit:


> Passe la commande (copier-coller) :
> 
> ```
> sudo newfs_hfs -J -v "Time Machine" /dev/disk2s2
> ...



Il a pas l'air content ahah : 


```
% sudo newfs_hfs -J -v "Time Machine" /dev/disk2s2
Password:
Initialized /dev/rdisk2s2 as a 504 GB case-insensitive HFS Plus volume with a 49152k journal
```


----------



## macomaniac (11 Avril 2020)

Ça l'air de marcher. On finalise. Passe la commande (copier-coller) :

```
diskutil mount disk2s2 ; diskutil list disk2
```


la commande monte le volume *Time Machine* => ce qui force le *kernel* (le moteur de l'OS démarré) à prendre en charge le système de fichiers *jhfs+* injecté sur l'en-tête de la partition > puis affiche la configuration actuelle du disque de *3 To*

Poste le retour.


----------



## GlisseMan (11 Avril 2020)

macomaniac a dit:


> Ça l'air de marcher. On finalise. Passe la commande (copier-coller) :
> 
> ```
> diskutil mount disk2s2 ; diskutil list disk2
> ...


Ah oui pas mal ! 


```
% diskutil mount disk2s2 ; diskutil list disk2
Volume Time Machine on disk2s2 mounted
/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *3.0 TB     disk2
   1:       Microsoft Basic Data Gaëtan - Grosse Fade    1.1 TB     disk2s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Time Machine            541.3 GB   disk2s2
   3:       Microsoft Basic Data                         807.6 GB   disk2s3
   4:       Microsoft Basic Data                         577.8 GB   disk2s4
```

Le seul souci, c'est que la partition fait que 500 gb


----------



## macomaniac (11 Avril 2020)

On arrange ça. Passe la commande (copier-coller - copie-la bien jusqu'au *list* final) :

```
diskutil eraseVolume free null disk2s3 ; diskutil eraseVolume free null disk2s4 ; diskutil resizeVolume disk2s2 0b ; diskutil list
```


la commande supprime les *2* partitions de queue de disque > récupère leur espace à la partition *Time Machine* > ré-affiche la configuration du disque de *3 To*

Poste le retour intégral de la commande.


----------



## GlisseMan (11 Avril 2020)

macomaniac a dit:


> On arrange ça. Passe la commande (copier-coller - copie-la bien jusqu'au *list* final) :
> 
> ```
> diskutil eraseVolume free null disk2s3 ; diskutil eraseVolume free null disk2s4 ; diskutil resizeVolume disk2s2 0b ; diskutil list
> ...



Ca a l'air bon . 


```
diskutil eraseVolume free null disk2s3 ; diskutil eraseVolume free null disk2s4 ; diskutil resizeVolume disk2s2 0b ; diskutil list
Started erase on disk2s3
Unmounting disk
Finished erase on disk2
Started erase on disk2s4
Unmounting disk
Finished erase on disk2
Resizing to full size (fit to fill)
Started partitioning on disk2s2 Time Machine
Verifying the disk
Verifying file system
Volume was successfully unmounted
Performing fsck_hfs -fn -x /dev/rdisk2s2
Checking Journaled HFS Plus volume
Checking extents overflow file
Checking catalog file
Checking multi-linked files
Checking catalog hierarchy
Checking extended attributes file
Checking volume bitmap
Checking volume information
The volume Time Machine appears to be OK
File system check exit code is 0
Restoring the original state found as mounted
Resizing
Modifying partition map
Growing file system
Finished partitioning on disk2s2 Time Machine
/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *3.0 TB     disk2
   1:       Microsoft Basic Data Gaëtan - Grosse Fade    1.1 TB     disk2s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Time Machine            1.9 TB     disk2s2
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         250.8 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +250.8 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Mac OS - Données        112.3 GB   disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Mac OS                  11.1 GB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Preboot                 25.4 MB    disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume Recovery                525.0 MB   disk1s4
   5:                APFS Volume VM                      2.1 GB     disk1s5

/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *3.0 TB     disk2
   1:       Microsoft Basic Data Gaëtan - Grosse Fade    1.1 TB     disk2s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Time Machine            1.9 TB     disk2s2
```


----------



## macomaniac (11 Avril 2020)

En effet -->

```
2:                  Apple_HFS Time Machine            1.9 TB     disk2s2
```


en résumé : le processus d'émulation du boîtier doit fonctionner "à vide" (une table *GPT* n'ayant pas de problème intrinsèque pour gérer *3 To* de blocs et davantage).

note : il manque la traditionnelle partition *EFI* de *209,7 Mo* au rang n°*1* des partitions (elle accompagne par défaut la création d'une table *GPT*). Mais pour un disque de stockage comme ici => son absence n'a pas d'importance.

Ton problème a l'air d'être réglé.


----------



## GlisseMan (11 Avril 2020)

macomaniac a dit:


> En effet -->
> 
> ```
> 2:                  Apple_HFS Time Machine            1.9 TB     disk2s2
> ...



Oui un grand merci !

Dernière question Mr le magicien des disques : 

Si je veux faire autre chose de mon disque à l'avenir, est ce que ça sera possible via les voies "normales "? (cad via utilitaire de disque etc) ou je devrai chaque fois me démener avec le terminal ?


----------



## macomaniac (11 Avril 2020)

Je suppose que l'Utilitaire de disque doit pouvoir gérer le disque.


----------



## GlisseMan (11 Avril 2020)

macomaniac a dit:


> Je suppose que l'Utilitaire de disque doit pouvoir gérer le disque.



D'accord, en cas de souci je reviendra sur ce forum complètement délirant tellement il est rempli de connaissances ! 

Un grand merci à toi en tout cas ! 

Ps: Le chiffrement de la sauvegarde Time Machine ne fonctionne pas, le même message d'erreur que dans l'utilitaire de disque quand je voulais formater: MediaKit signale qu’il n’y a pas assez d’espace sur le périphérique pour l’opération requise.

Je suppose donc que si je veux passer par l'utilitaire de disque pour formater ou redimensionner la partition, ça me re mettra encore ce message d'erreur.. 
 Là n'est pas le souci actuel, la sauvegarde non chiffrée fonctionne apparemment !


----------



## macomaniac (11 Avril 2020)

Sinon => il faudrait que tu sortes le disque dur de son boîtier actuel > et que tu le loges dans un boîtier USB-3 standard adapté au gabarit du disque. L'émulation (solidaire du boîtier Western Digital) cessant d'intervenir > tu aurais un disque de *3 To* ordinaire géré par une table *GPT*.


----------

